# Just get EOS-M, Tiny/ Great Camera



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I am very excite as young boy , who just get the new toy yesterday. Yes, My Order from Amazon just come, First round = Canon EOS-M with Lens EF-m 22mm F- 2.0 STM = $ 333.59 US Dollars, just come.
But, The Second round = Canon EOS-M Mount Adapter = $ 119 US Dollars, Battery Canon LP-E12= $ 45.95, 2- Wasabi Power Battery ( 2 Pack-for EOS-M) with Charger = $ 28.99 US Dollars, and Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip fpor EOS-M = $ 49.95 ---Are not come yet---Should be next 3-4 days, and I will report back to you.
Yes, All Items are Buy from AMAZON, with out sales tax , and No Delivery cost= Cheap for this Great Tiny Camera.
Thanks for all of my dear friends who recommend, and post the Cautions for me to make decition to buy this Tiny camera for big pocket point and shoot camera plus the spare camera for the big Canon EF, EF-L lenses
Have a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## Zv (Dec 14, 2013)

Enjoy your purchase Surapon! I think you'll really like it! For the size and cost this thing is awesome. I'm starting to enjoy photography again thanks to this because I can take it just about anywhere and still have those DSLR functions that I'm used to.


----------



## sevvo (Dec 14, 2013)

Awesome--thanks for the tip on the Fotodiox grip!


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

Zv said:


> Enjoy your purchase Surapon! I think you'll really like it! For the size and cost this thing is awesome. I'm starting to enjoy photography again thanks to this because I can take it just about anywhere and still have those DSLR functions that I'm used to.



Thank you so much, dear Zv.
I just get the Lens converter to day. And I would like to show you That, The Equipment That I hated= Canon Grip GR-100TP that USELESS Past 12 years ago for me, But When I use with this EOS-M + Big EF Lenses = A++

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,18488.15.html

But, I still waiting for Fotodiox Hand Grip that shoul be in my hand next 4-5 days.
Yes, After 5-10 shots, I fell in love with my new toy EOS-M.
Nice to talk to you, have a great Weekend
Surapon

PS, wise man said, If we think and work so hard/ Work Smart, We can mix Chicken S___ and Vegetable--Yes, We can make a Chicken Salads too.


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

I just get the Lens converter to day. And I would like to show you That, The Equipment That I hated= Canon Grip GR-100TP that USELESS Past 12 years ago for me, But When I use with this EOS-M + Big EF Lenses = A++


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

I just get the Lens converter to day. And I would like to show you That, The Equipment That I hated= Canon Grip GR-100TP that USELESS Past 12 years ago for me, But When I use with this EOS-M + Big EF Lenses = A++


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

sevvo said:


> Awesome--thanks for the tip on the Fotodiox grip!



You are welcome, Dear Sevvo
I should get the Fotodiox Hand Grip with in 4-5 days, And I will report to you.
Have a great weekend
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Camera-Mirrorless-Digital-Battery/dp/B00GXLWAZI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386524056&sr=8-1&keywords=Fotodiox+Pro%2C+All+Metal+Black+Camera+Hand+Grip+for+Canon+EOS+M+%28EF-M%29+Mirrorless+Digital+Camera+with+Battery+Access


----------



## lion rock (Dec 14, 2013)

Dear Surapon,
Enjoy your M and associated accessories.
Shoot plenty and give us, me, some pictures shot with the M, and a review of how you like the gem.
I went to Hanoi and our daughter booked us a trekking adventure; I carried my gear, a heavy 14 pounds sling pack, and my clothing of another 8 or 9 pounds. Really made me feel I want to change to a light system.
Upon returning to Hong Kong, I looked into the M system, but it was over US $120 the cost in the US. Thus, I may get it before my next overseas adventure.
Hope you like the M and give us your thought on it.
Many thanks.
-r


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Dear Surapon,
> Enjoy your M and associated accessories.
> Shoot plenty and give us, me, some pictures shot with the M, and a review of how you like the gem.
> I went to Hanoi and our daughter booked us a trekking adventure; I carried my gear, a heavy 14 pounds sling pack, and my clothing of another 8 or 9 pounds. Really made me feel I want to change to a light system.
> ...



Thanksssss, Dear lion rock.
The First IDEA, When I use with the first 2 hours with the lens come with the camera, Yes, This Beautiful tiny babe work good in my big hands as the small; Olympus Point and Shoot as I have 8 years ago. But The Handle Not Good If we start to use with EF Big Lens.
BUT, It will improve if My Hand Grip that I order will in my hand next 4-5 Days.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 15, 2013)

Adding that grip seems strange to me since it adds a lot of bulk, though I see that you're holding the legs in one of the shots. Does it help keep the camera more stable?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 15, 2013)

Congratulations Surapon, may it serve you well.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

ninjapeps said:


> Adding that grip seems strange to me since it adds a lot of bulk, though I see that you're holding the legs in one of the shots. Does it help keep the camera more stable?



Dear ninjapeps.
Sorry, In the Pictures are The old Hand grip/ Tripods from Canon GR-100TP ( 12-14 years ago), I just try to use and Test with my new EOS-M, BUT, I am waiting with in 4-5 day for the New Hand Grip " Fotodiox = $ 49.95 US Dollars" that I order from Amazon.
Yes In that Photo, that I hold 45 degree Group of small tripods legs on my Left Hand = Great for super Stability---Yes, When the New Grip come, I will use both of them , to make the Camera Bigger for the Big EF Lens.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Congratulations Surapon, may it serve you well.



THANKSSSSS, Dear Rienz
I start fell in love with this tiny / Great Camera= The Great Transformer, to add more equipment and use as the Biggie of Canon Big Guns.
Have a great day, and great work week ahead.
Surapon


----------



## Hannes (Dec 15, 2013)

does that tiny battery have enough juice to run the lens for more than 15 minutes?


----------



## jrista (Dec 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Yes, I am very excite as young boy , who just get the new toy yesterday. Yes, My Order from Amazon just come, First round = Canon EOS-M with Lens EF-m 22mm F- 2.0 STM = $ 333.59 US Dollars, just come.
> But, The Second round = Canon EOS-M Mount Adapter = $ 119 US Dollars, Battery Canon LP-E12= $ 45.95, 2- Wasabi Power Battery ( 2 Pack-for EOS-M) with Charger = $ 28.99 US Dollars, and Fotodiox Pro, All Metal Black Camera Hand Grip fpor EOS-M = $ 49.95 ---Are not come yet---Should be next 3-4 days, and I will report back to you.
> Yes, All Items are Buy from AMAZON, with out sales tax , and No Delivery cost= Cheap for this Great Tiny Camera.
> ...



LOL. I love the comparison with the beastly 1D body!  It's amazing how compact the EOS-M really is... I will have to get one of those as a more convenient carry around camera. (But probably not until the M3...need something more compelling than the current EOS to actually spend the money on it...like a good EVF.)


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 16, 2013)

Dear Surapon, 

I'm happy for you that Santa made an early delivery to your house and I hope you have a lot of fun playing with your new toy. I look forward to hearing how you like shooting with your EOS-M, especially in comparison to your point-and-shoot. 

Cheers,
Vivid


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

jrista said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...



Dear Jrista.
Yes, Amazing that Super Compacted Camera EOS-M can do like this---To night, I test her Ability of ISO 6400 in night time, at my home sweet home, Hand held shooting, F= 8.0, SS = 1/30 sec., ISO= 6400----And The Photos are great, for point and shoot like this----Yes, Hand held shooting too, Yes , Use AV mode at F= 8.0

Nice to talk to you, Have a great work week ahead
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> I'm happy for you that Santa made an early delivery to your house and I hope you have a lot of fun playing with your new toy. I look forward to hearing how you like shooting with your EOS-M, especially in comparison to your point-and-shoot.
> 
> ...



Dear Friend, Vivid Color
Ha, Ha, Ha-----I am a good boy this year, and Mr. Santa know----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Sorry, Just very busy at the business and do not have time to shoot any thing, But One of my friend ask me about the quality of picture in night time, Hand held shooting at ISO = 6400= Yes, To night , just 30 minutes ago, I use hand held shooting in the night time at my home sweet home, and the photos are wonderful, with out post processing.
Nice to talk to you again, my friend.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2013)

Then, buy a grip for it so its bigger and can be held securely  

I think its a great camera, but one of my fingers might cover the little thing up, and pressing individual buttons is impossible. I do better with touch screens on small bodies. Its unfortunate that it can't be operated in tethered mode or I would have bought one when they were $299. Canon took a bath on that sale.


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Then, buy a grip for it so its bigger and can be held securely
> 
> I think its a great camera, but one of my fingers might cover the little thing up, and pressing individual buttons is impossible. I do better with touch screens on small bodies. Its unfortunate that it can't be operated in tethered mode or I would have bought one when they were $299. Canon took a bath on that sale.



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. Mt Spokane
my Fotodiox = $ 49.95 shoul be in my hand next 2-3 day, and I will report back to you. Yes When I hols this tiny EOS-M, The Camera belt must be on my neck all the time, Ha, Ha, Ha---My hand can not hold this Tiny Babe for stabilize enough.
Good night, Sir., Nice to talk to you again
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 16, 2013)

I like this photo surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I like this photo surapon



Thanks, Dear Dylan.
That is my front door Neighbor's Home in the late evening at golden hour.
Have a great work week .
Surapon


----------

